# No more computerisation, stresses Mulayam Singh Yadav



## azbokikr (Apr 14, 2009)

> *"Reiterating his party's election promise to curb the use of computers, Samajwadi Party chief Mulayam Singh Yadav said Monday, "Let us put an end to any further computerisation in this country".*


Read the whole story *here.*

While the whole world is looking to progress forward, our great politicians are trying to take our country back to the stone-age. 
Computers dont run on their own, people are needed to operate it. It does not take away people's jobs, it just requires people to be more skilled, so how about promising better education for a change?

With politicians like these, God bless India.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 14, 2009)

What an idiot.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 14, 2009)

*www.opaquelucidity.com/facepalm.jpg

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzjbV-yTomY

_


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 14, 2009)

Lol!!! facepalm sums it up


----------



## Sathish (Apr 14, 2009)

pl send the mulayamji to me....


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Apr 14, 2009)

What more can be expected of parties having lanterns and bullock carts as party symbols ....!!!!!!!! Bloody Dumb****s ....

Jaise UP ka haal kiya waise pure India ko banana chahte ho kyaa ?????


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not much into politics. Is this Samajwadi party part of any other? Please tell me so that I don't vote these kind of dumb fu(ks!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 16, 2009)

Dumb and dumber


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 17, 2009)

This is really unbelievable in the 21st century.  Whom should you vote in the elections? Every political party is the same.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 17, 2009)

Bullsh!t. Seems like this guy has taken a timetravel from Stone Age and not understanding where he has landed. Such comments by these politicians should not be given importance.


----------

